#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Frankfurt Layover

## happynz

I'll be transiting through Frankfurt late next month. I get in at about 7 in the morning and depart at 2 in the afternoon. This looks like a long time to kill sitting in a departure lounge, so I'm wondering if it's practical to get out of the airport and go into town.  I'd be into just having brunch and a nosey around. 

Any tips for strolls and bread rolls?

----------


## buriramboy

https://www.inyourpocket.com/frankfu...ankfurt_55121f

----------


## happynz

^ 555 I'm an adult, sorta, so thanks for the tip. 

...higher floor...30 euro...

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Bettyboo

I stayed overnight in Frankfurt once (between business trips around Germany; a week away covering Berlin, Munich, Frankfurt and Cologne), shite industrial city, and my hotel was the kinda standard 4* business traveller place - the bar was full of ladies offering their services. I didn't speak to any of them...

----------


## Switch

Schnell Imbiss are the words you are looking for. If they have a Stamtisch, avoid it. 

I recommend Jaeger Schnitzel. If you order it with fries let them know if you like mayo on yours or not.

----------


## Luigi

Had a stag weekend there around 2005. 

Lots of Eros centers, and a few lively bars full of messed up young American lads on a few days off from blowing up/being blown up by Iraqis.

Outside of the few bars was dead come 7pm.


I doubt it's changed much.

----------


## happynz

Hmm...Eros Centres have a morning shift?  :Wink:

----------


## Dillinger

> Had a stag weekend there around 2005.


Who chooses the Business City of Frankfurt for a stag do?.........and doesn't remember the date? :smiley laughing: 

Wasn't it Frankfurt where you had a 12 hour stopover on your 'European Grand Tour' :Smile:   a couple of years ago?

----------


## Dillinger

Does anyone know what happened to this Auroria guy?

He has been there before and  had an 11 hour stopover in Frankfurt around the same time Luigi went on his European Tour, coincidentally enough. A great Lulu-esque prostitute anecdote too  :smiley laughing: 





https://teakdoor.com/the-teakdoor-lou...ck-europe.html

----------


## Dillinger

His last post on the matter



Hopefully he will log in and let you know the best duty free shops to walk around and where he dossed down with his bag of Satangs for a day :smiley laughing:

----------


## Luigi

> Who chooses the Business City of Frankfurt for a stag do?


Think it was Frankfurt, wasn't my Stag Do. Kinda remember 2005 cheap ass Ryan Air flights for 20 had to do with it. 

Could be wrong.

Lemme check me pics.





Yup, Frankfurt 1895 folder.

----------


## Luigi

btw, did you really spend 29 minutes searching that?  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## Dillinger

> you really spend 29 minutes searching that?


10  minutes to search Teakdoor.com Luigi Frankfurt stopover and the other 19 minutes copy and pasting whilst wiping away streams of  tears thinking of you getting turned over by that hooker, mugged, jumping over barriers, getting the wrong train and boarding a plane with one shoe. :smiley laughing: 

I'm still crying  :smiley laughing:

----------


## foobar

Who is the brickie in the granny pants?

----------


## Dillinger

^ your Mom :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Does anyone know what happened to this Auroria guy?


Think he was hacked to death at a pool-party. 

No idea how he could have wound anyone up, to be honest.

----------


## Dillinger

^ we all have hobbies :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Who is the brickie in the granny pants?

----------


## Dillinger

:Smile:

----------


## Switch

> Think it was Frankfurt, wasn't my Stag Do. Kinda remember 2005 cheap ass Ryan Air flights for 20 had to do with it. 
> 
> Could be wrong.
> 
> Lemme check me pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that you Lulu, or the bloke who shagged you?

----------


## Dillinger

Its the prostitute he met in the park, Frankfurter Fritz :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## AntRobertson

My Thought Processes:

1. What's this, a thread about a Frankfurt layover?

2. Not really relevant to me I'm not travelling there and know nothing about the place

3. Mind, that might actually be a reason to read the thread I might learn something...

4. ...

5. Auroria? Flabby hookers? Drinking out of shoes?? 

6. What the actual fuck has just happened!?  :rofl: 

7. I need a cup of tea...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dillinger

> . What's this, a thread about a Frankfurt layover?


And the perils that lurk in the local park with the Romas if you're a Pikey :Smile: 






> I get in at about 7 in the morning and depart at 2 in the afternoon. This looks like a long time to kill sitting in a departure lounge


By the time you clear immigration and to get back in time, you'll only have 3-4 hours max  to kill,  if you get on the train going the right way :Smile: 

Going by  Auroria's trip report,  I'd stay in the airport and have a wank in the My Cloud Transit Hotel :Smile: 

Its nearly €300  for that though

Here's the other option, Luroria's too shy to tell you about :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Airport Facilities




> Eating and drinking:[at]There are convenience stores, bars and fast food outlets open around the clock in both terminals.
> 
> Bathrooms: Showers available both in Terminal 1 and Terminal 2 with a small cost. There are also showers in the VIP lounges.
> 
> Wi-Fi: Free and unlimited. There are also AC power-plugs and USB ports to recharge mobile devices.
> 
> Entertainment area: A good place to spend the night is the public area of ​​Terminal 1, with slot machines, games, internet kiosks, etc.
> 
> Medical services: First aid and medical care available 24 hours a day in Terminal 1.
> ...



So thats where Lu fell in love with stretching :Smile: 

Lounges 




> Air Canada Lounge- Open from 6:00 am to 10:00 pm, on level 3, area B, in Terminal 1. Snacks and drinks, reading material, Wi-Fi, workstations, showers. Access: with DragonPass, United Club or Air Canada Maple Leaf Club membership, first or business class passengers from Air Canada and Star Alliance airlines, Altitude Super Elite 100K, 75K, 50K and Star Alliance Gold members.
> 
> Air France Lounge- Across from gate D26 of Terminal 2, from 5:45 am to 8:15 pm. Maximum stay: 3 hours. Computers, air conditioning, newspapers and magazines, Wi-Fi, TV, refreshments, drinks. Access: with Priority Pass or Diners Club membership, LaPremiere and premium economy class passengers from Air France, business class passengers from Air France and KLM, first or business class passengers from SkyTeam airlines, Flying Blue Gold, Platinum, Silver and Ivory or SkyTeam Elite Plus members, or through online booking.
> 
> Cathay Pacific Lounge- Opposite gates E6 and E9 of Terminal 2. Open from 6:00 am to 2:00 pm during the summer and from 6:00 am to 1:30 pm in the winter. Meals, drinks, workstations, Wi-Fi, newspapers and magazines, showers. Access: with Marco Polo Diamond, Gold or Silver membership, first or business class passengers from Cathay Pacific and Oneworld airlines, Emerald or Sapphire members.
> 
> Emirates Lounge- Next to gate E6 of Terminal 2. During the summer it opens from 8:00 am to 3:00 pm and from 6:00 pm to 9:30 pm. In the winter it operates from 6:40 am to 2:00 pm and from 4:00 pm to 8:00 pm. Beverages, snacks, telephones, computers, Wi-Fi, showers, newspapers, magazines, TV. Access: first or business class passengers from Emirates, Skywards Gold or Platinum members.
> 
> JAL Lounge- Across from gate D5, Terminal 2. Open from 5:30 am to 11:30 pm. Snacks, computers, Wi-Fi, newspapers and magazines, beverages. Access: with JMB Diamond, JGC Premier, JMB Sapphire or JAL Global Club membership, first, business or premium economy class passengers from Japan Airlines, first or business class passengers from Oneworld airlines, Emerald or Sapphire members.
> ...


https://www.airportsdata.net/europe/...comodation.php

----------


## Headworx

It was a while ago but I use to have a stopover in Frankfurt every month or so getting to/from work in Sth America. Have done a lot of Airports over the years but Frankfurt was the best. A shower and fresh clothes in the Lufthansa lounge, followed by some Blackjack and Roulette in the Airport casino, then something to eat that involved sausages and pork dishes (German food _really_ is good) washed down with local draft beers. Heaven  :Smile: . If on my way home, a visit to Dr Muellers sex shop in the basement to stock up on quality condoms and lubes and a few battery operated gifts for favourite girls as well  :Naughty: . 

Fuck Singapore Airport, Frankfurt was the best by far.

----------


## Dillinger

^ Did you ever pick up any hookers in the park? :Smile:

----------


## kmart

Was there a long time ago (early 90's) with a g/f from UK. We got kicked out of the hotel to make way for a big influx of tourists for the annual "Frankfurt Book Fair" which was a big deal back then, as all the other places were fully booked also. Got a train down to Heidelberg, which was a much better place at the time.

----------


## happynz

Cheers for all the helpful advice. 



​What was the name of that park again?  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^

----------


## Bettyboo

Fine work, Dilly. Much better than that Cambodia trip thread...

----------


## Luigi

If you've never boarded your connecting flight drunk, slightly bloodied, with no wallet, one shoe, while stinking of cheap perfume and Chlamydia, you simply haven't been traveling correctly.

----------


## tomcat

> stinking of cheap perfume and Chlamydia


...chlamydia stinks? How close did you get?
...my one (mild) surprise during a stopover at Frankfurt airport was the size of the shopping carts in the sex shop...

----------


## happynz

> the size of the shopping carts in the sex shop...


I'm really looking forward to this flight.   :Smile:

----------


## SKkin

> my ride in the shopping cart at the sex shop...





I'd give that a miss happy.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Looks like Your Daddy

----------


## AntRobertson

> My Thought Processes:
> 
> 1. What's this, a thread about a Frankfurt layover?
> 
> 2. Not really relevant to me I'm not travelling there and know nothing about the place
> 
> 3. Mind, that might actually be a reason to read the thread I might learn something...
> 
> 4. ...
> ...


8. Despite having now opened and read this thread multiple times (and even posted in it) I still keep misreading the title as "Frankfurt Lawyer" and getting momentarily confused as to why happynz would want a lawyer in Frankfurt

9. I need a wine...

----------


## tomcat

> I'd give that a miss happy


...I don't see why...a little diversion to relieve airport tedium...(the pic didn't load...maybe I should wait before posting)...

----------


## happynz

^ good idea about waiting for the pic to load.

----------


## Looper

> Any tips for strolls and bread rolls?


Take a stroll through the public park after dark for a lark and get a frankfurter up yer blurter

----------


## happynz

ooo err...thx loops for the tip, but the stopover is during daylight hours. Maybe next time.

----------


## Maanaam

> I still keep misreading the title as "Frankfurt Lawyer"


!! I've been doing the same every time I scroll down "New Posts".
We're skim reading too fast.

----------


## Maanaam

> ooo err...thx loops for the tip, but the stopover is during daylight hours. Maybe next time.


So, do you need a visa to exit through immigration?

----------


## Bettyboo

> confused as to why happynz would want a lawyer in Frankfurt


A glance at the pic in #36 should clarify the issue.




> (the pic didn't load...maybe I should wait before posting)...


Looper has very kindly detailed the pic for you below although he missed a couple of important elements:




> Take a stroll through the public park after dark for a lark and get a frankfurter up yer blurter


Nice description although you missed the bit about dropping a roofy and being stuffed into a shopping trolley by said Frankfurter.

----------


## happynz

^^ Uh... no.

----------


## HuangLao

> ^ Did you ever pick up any hookers in the park?


I imagine a class act like Headwart wouldn't ever consider such brazen activity.

 ::chitown::

----------


## OhOh

> Star Alliance Gold members,






Those were the days.

Stay away from the EROS upper floors.

----------


## cyrille

> I imagine a class act like Headwart wouldn't ever consider such brazen activity.


You must have visited for some coffee table based hijinks in the past, eh Jeff?

----------


## happynz

This place



Curryworscht, chips, and brown bread. 125,000 Scoville Heat Units allegedly.



Not as hot as I anticipated, but tasty still.

----------


## Goodriy

Well you will not have much time. I guess the only way to enjoy your time is to go and have brunch. Look for these restaurants for sale in Germany as they might have some nice and cheap menus.

----------


## Backspin

> This place
> 
> 
> 
> Curryworscht, chips, and brown bread. 125,000 Scoville Heat Units allegedly.
> 
> 
> 
> Not as hot as I anticipated, but tasty still.


Thats the same bear legged prostitute right there

----------

